# needle leaf java is it true?



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsb&1121372099

I dunno but i got narrow leaf but its not that thin, is it just because its growing in a special or diff contion to cause it to grow like that.?


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

heyman said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsb&1121372099
> 
> I dunno but i got narrow leaf but its not that thin, is it just because its growing in a special or diff contion to cause it to grow like that.?


Yes, it does exist, there was a topic here describing the different types of javafern where this is mentioned. (It is probably Microsorum brassi). There's a photo here also from it (the plants from my tank) I'll try and find it.

(edit) photo here: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1697&postid=183#post183


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got some narrow leaf that is that thin. It looks as though that person has a lot of light in their tank and the thinness of the frond is likely due to that. Mine has grown somewhat thinner under more intense light than the lighting of the person I got it from.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I will have to agree with Phil on this one. I purchased some Narrow leaf and the leaves were about 1/2 inch wide. 4 months later in my high light co2 enriched tank, all the new leaves are 1/4 inch wide. I THINK light has a lot to do with leaf size.

IE...I have Rotala indica growing in my 46 gal tank with 220 wattts of PC. The measurement from the light source (bulb) to the substrate is 18". I also have clipping from that same R. indica in my 15 gal with 65 watts. The measurement in there is only 12" The growing rate and leaf size is drastically different. Dosing is the same, co2 injection is the same, and water params are the same. The indica in my 46 gal grows very fast with large leaves and longer between the nodes. While in my 15 gal it grows much slower, tighter and the leaves are as small as my Pearl grass. 

I also have "Narrow" leaf Java fern on Aquabid and here is a photo of the difference between new and old growth. I purchased this as "narrow" so that's what i'm selling it as despite the new growth. The new is on the left and when I purcahsed it all the leaves were like the one on the right.

The results of this "non-scientific" experiment is only my opinion.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes it exists alright. Becoming very common and poular here in Asia. I managed to get one bunch here in Jakarta, but found tons in Singapore.

I have a whole stack of it now  Leaves about 1/8 of an inch wide ! Very very nice plant. Not sure if it's a hybrid or not. But did see some in quite low light tanks in S'pore. Too soon to tell in mine.

One thing I noticed - it seems to grow a lot fast then any other Fern I've kept !? I can post pics if you're interested.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah pics would be fine, so some of you guys are saying the my regular narrow leaf is pretty much the same thing or is it two dirreent species of microsorium?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

I just got it a few weeks ago from my friend. Here is the pic of mine... 










Another pic of _Microsorum pteropus "Needle"_. This picture was taken from Melati Aquarium, Bandung, Indonesia. Sorry for a low quality picture.


----------



## betta almighty (Jun 21, 2005)

cool... do you think its available in Singapore?
Havant seen it anywhere.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Betta, 

Nature Aquarium on Thompson Road (Block 1 opposite Medical Centre) has tons of it ! That's where I got mine last week, the shop next door to it has a lot too !


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Heyman,

Victri is a very reputable hobbyist/trader, with a strong hold of plant id, i'd say you'll have no worries about the id of that from your link.

Betta, try Gratiola at Cantonment, opposite the Police Cantonment Complex, you'll probably find Vic there too.


----------

